# ROSS Dress for Less Halloween 2015



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Ours hasn't had anything at all since last November.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Spookie what is your theme this year?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Spookie what is your theme this year?


I haven't decided yet. Pretty sure it won't be carnival yet this year. Possibly mad lab if the weather isn't looking that great on Halloween night and I need to be under a covered area and/or I haven't completed my other facades. Otherwise maybe tomb robber or Skull Island jungle theme. Skull Island and carnival I'd like to do as a walk around along our house's perimeter. Tomb robber could be expanded full yard too if I have enough stuff ready, like jumping spiders, snakes, maybe giant ant mound, scorpions, crocodile, my trapped kicking legs explorer. It could be scaled for just the front yard though. I'm kind of leaning Tomb robber right now if I get the tomb panels walls done this summer. I bought a cool gold latex anubis from a HF member a few years back and want to use it in the tomb room and I probably have enough Egyptian-like booty collected now.


So here are a few pics from my recent ROSS visits. 

I bought these last year in gold. Silver seems to be the new color...maybe next year it will be bone color? I know people liked them but not so much in gold. 7.99 each 











I bought this guy last year and he's back again. I just love his detail. Plan to set up a scene with an explorer/researcher's hut and have the head on display on a wall of the hut. Maybe hang a pith helmut off of the horn. He'd go well in my Egyptian tomb theme being an African savannah animal.


















I liked these wall mounted masks. Decent amount of room in the eye area. 7.99 each.



















The male lion wall mount plaque is new to my stores, 12.99. Tiger, 8.99. My album from last year has the female lion head that I'm still seeing in the stores this year as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The recolored skulls look sooo much nicer... Honestly, _all_ of the items are spectacular.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Guess this was the weekend for ROSS shopping. Stopped in at a different location after dinner and found this spotted cat throw. Perfect for my safari or jungle themed stuff. And it was on clearance for only 6.49. Never know what you will find. Still looking for that matching set of coffee mugs though LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the lion heads I need to go check our ross


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess this was the weekend for ROSS shopping. Stopped in at a different location after dinner and found this spotted cat throw. Perfect for my safari or jungle themed stuff. And it was on clearance for only 6.49. Never know what you will find. Still looking for that matching set of coffee mugs though LOL.


I wonder if I can turn that throw into the semblance of a coat for Cruella DeVille? That's an awesome price compared to finding a real white fur.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's an interesting idea Frogkid. Assume you are referring to the white/gray one next to it. I don't know about the throw to the left but the one I bought was fully lined with a very soft black faux fur lining too. I was shocked to take it home (they gave me the hanger rack as well) and take if off the hanger to find out how nice it was.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Revisited a previous location hoping to find another Male lion head for my carnival/circus theme and found one. BTW I'm only finding one of these per store so far. This time I found the lion with a smaller female lion head. Last time it was the Tiger head.










The male lion is really nice and has great relief. Here are a couple of closeups. 

















One thing I've noticed at all my locations are those 3D letters. Many I'm seeing now are lit using a battery compartment. Here are two kinds I found yesterday. The black lettering was 9.99 each, metal ones were I think 13+. If you are thinking of making your own, I took photos of where they put an On/Off switch and the battery compartment. If I could have found the black that spelled out something like TICKETS or ENTER, I might have considered buying instead of making. But the cost per letter adds up quickly so will probably make my own. Hope there are someTutorials on this. However, somehow whenever I price out making projects like this the cost ends up more than I thought 

































I also found some party dresses (size 3/4 junior) I thought my circus act ladies might look good in. Frilly netting material. 9.99. I can't find nice stuff like this at my Goodwill for less than that. And for $10 nicer than the material on most costumes.









Lots of inexpensive lanterns and wall sconces with faux battery operated candles in them. 

Halloween props and decor should start appearing late July or sometime in August based on past shopping photos.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh SNAP!! How did I miss this thread?!?! 
I could so use some of those heads for my laboratory!! I am so jealous! Great finds GoS!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love this thread and the stuff you find at ross .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in ROSS and found another large silver plated Lion head like the ones I found back in February. Only 1 on the shelf, and this time didn't see any other big cats there (smaller lioness or tiger). I wonder if these wall hangers are only going to be of big cats...ie. not gorillas, etc. In any event if you looked before for one in your store, might be time to check again.

I also saw a few of The Walking Dead action figures (9.99, reg. 15). I don't watch the show but recognize one of them from a toy website as Hershel Greene (series 6) with the two crutches.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They are adding a second Ross in my nearest large town. Hope it'll be open by Halloween.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> I wonder if I can turn that throw into the semblance of a coat for Cruella DeVille? That's an awesome price compared to finding a real white fur.


Sure you could. Just use it like any other fabric. Do you sew? If so, are you using a pattern?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stop in another ROSS today and found another large silver male lion wall hanger. They are definitely out there. Not much else in the way of garden statues yet.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooray for this thread! I was going to stop into Ross yesterday after I was done at the post office but it was a scorcher out. Going to head there later this week after I get a good amount of work into my coffin purse orders. Going to search for some ornate mirrors I found at the larger Ross


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

My local Ross had those huge skulls today! One of each in white and black 12.99


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I never thought to look at Ross! I will check it out! Great price on those skulls! Post some pics!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

My awesome skull I got last year. Currently modeling one of many hats in my man's collection.
The hats always slip off the skull dome is really big but I love it. Bought it as a decoration for our wedding


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The skull looks great! Sadly, according to the store locator my nearest Ross is close to 200 miles away.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Have to wait till next week to see if my Ross has anything. Huge power outage shut down most of the stores in the shopping center


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

One rack of Halloween today at ROSS. The large skull has light-up eyes. It is very heavy, and costs $69.99. The little metal spiders are $3.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen that big skull before. Maybe last year at Home Goods?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah ha! Home Goods 2013. Here's the photos from back then 79.99 according to my photo description. I remembered photoing it and moving it around for the camera. It was heavy. I thought it was a cool piece.
































What to you think? Same one? $10 cheaper at ROSS.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

That large skull reminds me of the large skull they used to sell at Meijer. I'm not sure if they still sell the skull since I haven't been there in a few years. They were $49.99 and they also had a evil looking pumpkin the same size.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally got around to going to Ross and I found this amazing creature. (8.99 tag says Mysterious Manor) The skull's eyes light up in different colors not in flashes but they fade from red to blue to green. I love it but I got it for my friend


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep, GOS. I think it is the same skull as what was in Home Goods. Good detective work!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like some cool stuff on the way to Ross. Love that crow in the cage, KissingCoffins. I was at our local Ross today, and the only thing they had out so far was a sign that says "wicked." Hopefully they will get some of the things you all have shown soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a small ROSS after dinner and they only had one end cap up. Have a feeling it was up for a few days and picked over. Saw the crow with the rib cage exposed. He was cool and not that expensive. Almost picked him up until I noticed his beak was partially missing. There were kids hanging out playing with the hanging ghoul guy so I'm sure everything on the end cap's been handled alot already. Too bad. I really liked the ribs on it. 











































I did pick up a small lighted straight 3-D arrow sign. LED, battery operated and in plastic. This one was in black and maybe a foot long. Figured it would probably be cheaper to just buy it than try to make. I found a somewhat larger battery operated LED lighted arrow in Red metal at TJMaxx today that I also picked up. This arrow had a curve to it. Plan to use both arrows in my carnival theme but can see using them in other set ups. I didn't take photos yet but will come back with some.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Different ROSS location (San Jose, CA Almaden). Only a small end cap on a far wall side but a start there. Really had to look the whole store or would have missed it. I did find the ribbed crow sitting on the shelf with the vases and statutes not halloween. He went home with me and he was the only one I saw at 9pm. This time I got the photo with the ribs showing so you guys could see him.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah I see that White Witch is back to making the rounds, she was my second pick next to the Big Lots witch last year, none of my stores got either lol , I was not meant to get a witch last year. The big lots witch appeared this year so maybe the white witch will as well.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Threat level PUMPKIN!!
The display was either picked over or was haphazardly put out so I tried to fix it a little







There were two of the ceramic crows and four of the owls with lightup eyes. The skull was really nice I kept debating to get it. Miight come back for it if I have to exchange anything.







The witch is 29.99. Didn't try it out







Cute hanging sign!







I bought this one  I stay up late working on orders so this was perfect for my craft area


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I really like that burgandy witch with the lantern. Now I have to go check out Ross. Every time I tell myself I'm finished buying someone posts a cool pic.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went again today and exchanged the sign I got. I decided I wanted the skull even more. Anyway I had it and my baby dropped it 







I got the three big pieces but still have to fill the rest in. I gave an acrylic paint the same color so I can cover it up. The cashier was a dear and gave me a discount on it even though it was my fault it broke


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Different ROSS location (San Jose, CA Almaden). Only a small end cap on a far wall side but a start there. Really had to look the whole store or would have missed it. I did find the ribbed crow sitting on the shelf with the vases and statutes not halloween. He went home with me and he was the only one I saw at 9pm. This time I got the photo with the ribs showing so you guys could see him.


How much is the white witch?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine had some cool stuff today.























I ended up picking up one of the owl pedestals and the gold skull for either my Egyptian scene or pirates.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Some pretty cool finds for Ross... I especially like the raven and the witch in the last pictures


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TheHalloweenKing, check my album. If it's not in the photo description than I didn't note it. The White ghost witch was around last year.

I love the burgandy witch. She has a great face, reminds me of another one I've seen i think. Although I think she might be new for this year there. 

KissingCoffins, owww, too bad about that skull. As we all know bones get broken so it makes it more real. I can see why you like it though. Nice features on it and I like the coloring.

zombiesmash like your golden skull. Perfect for either or those settings. BTW what the heck was that creature on the 3rd photo's top shelf to the left!?!?

Looks like another trip is in order.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

GoS, he's a rat on his hind legs. He had red lighted eyes and squeaked.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh yeah that rat was in my store as well. It seems it's motion activated


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It looks like some toothy vampire wookie or something. Yikes! I hope one of my stores has one in so I can at least see it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooh, how much is the owl on the pedestal? He would look grand in my parlor.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Mistress, he was only 7.99!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! I am so not awake yet. I came on thinking that this was posted on the TJ Maxx etc. thread, haha. Goodness! Hmm, I wonder if our closest Ross is stocked yet...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ok, I have something Im sure to excite those who collect the Grandin Road and now Oriental Trading line of life size figures. I almost missed her, she was hiding behind the white witch that spins. 

I was dubious at first because it didnt look like much for $23 until I pulled her veil back and realized it was the same face as Mourning Glory (and all the others). She is painted very pale with delicate lowlights, no blood or dripping effects, just plain spooky beauty. 

Dressed in a white bridal gown and veil, she looks pretty close in design to Mourning Glory but white and cheaper materials (veil is just sheer fabric not lace) and her hands are different, they are bonier and dont look as big but are still of a proportionate size to the head. (something I loathe on the life sizes when they are tiny bone hands and the character is not skeletal at all.)

So I manage to get her little yellow strip preventing the battery contact and turned her on, she started blinking red led eyes,moaning and her head animated side to side! I was like, SOLD! 

I inspected her a bit more and saw that her face is actually a mask, really quite nicely done, it covers a skeleton face on the inside, which also looks very nice from what I can see. Its not obvious that it is a mask with the hair and veil on her. The dress is quite long and puffy, the sales clerk had a hard time getting her into a bag and she got smacked in the face with one of the bony hands. When your prop draws blood you know its a keeper. 

I never thought Id want one of these props, since they all have the same face just different makeup, and since they run pretty pricey and do nothing but flash led eyes, I felt very "meh" about them. Now Im super happy to have her in her current form and at a price I can afford. Thanks Ross!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

picked up a skull and Halloween pillow there yesterday


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Zombiesmash said:


> Mine had some cool stuff today.
> 
> View attachment 248944
> 
> ...


very cool ! how much were the owls with the light up eyes ?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Tim - they were $7.99 each


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> ok, I have something Im sure to excite those who collect the Grandin Road and now Oriental Trading line of life size figures. I almost missed her, she was hiding behind the white witch that spins.
> 
> I was dubious at first because it didnt look like much for $23 until I pulled her veil back and realized it was the same face as Mourning Glory (and all the others). She is painted very pale with delicate lowlights, no blood or dripping effects, just plain spooky beauty.
> 
> ...



WHAT no Photo! Inquiring minds want to know. I'd love to see her and will keeping an eye out now.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

found batteries for the camera! yay! 
Its hard to see in the pics but you can see the top of her ribcage through the dress in person. Sorry for the crappy camera video.





Video-CLICK pic-takes you to my photobucket;


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG she is the same face! She looks gorgeous. Even with the frizzy white hair. I actually like her wedding dress and veil. I hope I can find her. I'd love to add her to my ladies. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

your welcome, I was surprised to see her, hope you find one.  I secretly wish she had red hair because she reminds me so much of Lucy from Bram Stokers Dracula movie. I wanna give her a big collar now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hubby decided to go hiking and so I decided to hit a couple of Ross stores. Both of us are crazy as it started out at 100F around 1pm and by 3:30pm ranged in general from 107F to 111F. I didn't find the lovely bride unfortunately but came home with a nice Leg Avenue costume for one of my props (these are always nice quality), two of the little dark eyed girl hangers (found one each in two of the 3 stores I went to), and two of the vacuformed open books (both same store). Not all of the stores had costumes yet. The vacuform books had no price tag on them and both were damaged, one separated. Figured I could reglue and write something on the pages. The cashier I went to said she was there when they were taking them off the truck and agreed they looked like they were missing something like a pen or skeleton hand. But she said they arrived damaged. They sold them to me for 4.99 plus discount I think. So I really don't know what they normally will sell at. 

I asked about when they get halloween in and two stores told me they get shipments every week day and never know what will be on the truck for them. Sounds like they should consolidate shipments like HomeGoods to save on gas. Certainly this means more leg work for shoppers too cause you never know when something will come in during the week. Oh well.

Here's some of the photos from the 3 stores. Prices in album description.










Is this the same one HomeGoods/TJMaxx has?


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I was in Ross just yesterday and saw the bride (my store had 2). I already have Victoria so other than noticing the facial similarity I didn't pay any further attention. I didn't realize she has movement!! Now I want her and when I go back they'll probably both be gone. I ended up buying the owl with the light-up eyes (and wow, those light-up eyes are so bright they're almost blinding!). So it looks like another trip to Ross is in order--it's less than a mile from my house so I can't really complain about a return trip. Thanks for posting the video!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

GOS, our store had the bride yesterday. I could pick it up for you if you want. Let me know and I will run out there in the morning. She is a hanging prop and there is no stand. I did not see this noted above.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some hanging props:







































I'm going to use my little girl twins in a scene like the twins from _The Shining_. 

Animals (I know the middle dog isn't halloween but he was a nice piece for a dog lover):
















Skulls:








They had the large purple skulls in white and black too. I have a few from the last two years. They are a great large size and nicely detailed.

















And these are the two vacuform books I bought to work on. The two sides of pages are a plastic. They are or should be glued to the bottom which has a black landscape type fabric covering it. Probably cardboard but didn't look or care.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Our Ross had nothing out yet - will have to stalk them now as I LOVE the kitty in Ghost of Spookie's post!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> GOS, our store had the bride yesterday. I could pick it up for you if you want. Let me know and I will run out there in the morning. She is a hanging prop and there is no stand. I did not see this noted above.


If she is still there Printersdevil, I would love that if you could.  PM later. Thanks.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Tarker Midnight said:


> I was in Ross just yesterday and saw the bride (my store had 2). I already have Victoria so other than noticing the facial similarity I didn't pay any further attention. I didn't realize she has movement!! Now I want her and when I go back they'll probably both be gone. I ended up buying the owl with the light-up eyes (and wow, those light-up eyes are so bright they're almost blinding!). So it looks like another trip to Ross is in order--it's less than a mile from my house so I can't really complain about a return trip. Thanks for posting the video!!!


Hmm, I wonder if the eyes could be diminished with a touch of black or charcoal colored nail polish? Not a good brand that would have strong color, but like dollar store types that are more translucent.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, I just about lost my cookies when I saw the phrenology head. My husband and I found a used one at a thrift store and thought $40 bucks was a steal.... okay, 12.99. I'm bummed!!! I haven't seen any of these things in our Ross. Ugh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's just starting to get put out here in the Bay area, really just this last week. They tend to put out Halloween before Target and 99 Cent Only Stores in my area. The hardest thing if you see something you like in photos is that there's sometimes only one or two of an item at that store IF they even get them in. If they are putting out stuff every day, it's really hit or miss what you will find there with constant sales traffic during the week though. As for costumes, some really nice brands of them and they go fast too. Again if the size works, grab it. So much easier buying for prop clothes!

That's the first time I've seen the heads. The purple skulls, cat with glowing eyes, white ghost witch, skelly dog, I recognize from last year. The little girl hanging prop, I commented to the cashier I hadn't seen her before and she said that she's seen it come in the last few years. Clearly sold out by the time I ever got there or put out after I left!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I do like the burgundy witch, does her lantern light up or have a place to put a led tealight in? Wondering if she animates? 

Love the vacuuform books, I would like to find one to make a prop with. They should be light enough to have a witch holding it, maybe rig some lights to it to uplight the face. Hope I get lucky 

The little old man/zombie guy looks cool too, does he do anything?


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

LairMistress said:


> Hmm, I wonder if the eyes could be diminished with a touch of black or charcoal colored nail polish? Not a good brand that would have strong color, but like dollar store types that are more translucent.


A couple dabs with a darker colored Sharpie will do it, and if you don't like it, a cotton swab with a little rubbing alcohol will take it right back off. I've done it to a few insanely bright LED candles I have around the house and it helps. As a truck driver, I've used that trick on a few annoying dash lights, too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS, how tall would you estimate that phrenology head is ? and I want that brown fuzzy rat. I'm wanting a bunch of furry rats and he's only 2.99 I think...I will have to check my stores maybe I will find a few.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> I do like the burgundy witch, does her lantern light up or have a place to put a led tealight in? Wondering if she animates?
> 
> Love the vacuuform books, I would like to find one to make a prop with. They should be light enough to have a witch holding it, maybe rig some lights to it to uplight the face. Hope I get lucky
> 
> The little old man/zombie guy looks cool too, does he do anything?



Sorry I did push the buttons and noticed the eyes light up and both witches also did some cackling and/or had other voice tracks. The lantern was close to the floor and I was so busy trying to get a clear photo of her I didn't notice about the lantern. I know others have already seen her and maybe they can answer?

The books are very lightweight and I'm sure a witch could hold it, no problem. I'm sure you could add battery operated lights inside of the book sections and light it. I think the plastic is thin enough to be translucent. That might look nice at night, like the book is magically illuminated. Don't have the time to check that out today but will look into it later in the week. 

I didn't play with the little zombie guy unfortunately. Saw him earlier in the week and I looked for him when I went back in today but he was gone. The tag in the photo doesn't say anything about what he does, but he is battery operated since it refers to pulling the plastic tab. I can tell he had LED eyes. Beyond that not sure. As you can see from his feet he's kind of like those giggle buddies but creepier and really old looking and his skin is rotting.



I went back to my photos and cropped the witch and scarecrow and blew them up so you guys could see the detail on the red witch's lantern. Sure if it doesn't light you could get a light in there somehow. I'm positive the "glass skeleton panels" are plastic vacuformed. Also including a closeup of the scarecrow face. There were two of these guys in the store and I just thought his face had a really haunting look to it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> GoS, how tall would you estimate that phrenology head is ? and I want that brown fuzzy rat. I'm wanting a bunch of furry rats and he's only 2.99 I think...I will have to check my stores maybe I will find a few.



Wow didn't think to measure the head. It was a decent size and I did move it around to get pictures. Ceramic I'm guessing, and stable base. He did fit in between the shelves and I'd guess anywhere from 10-14 inches maybe. I'm really bad at guessing weight, distance and age.  I'm not even sure which of the 3 stores I was in that I saw it now. A number of the items were in both or all three of the stores. eek!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The burgandy witch is pretty flimsy, her lantern is very very flimsy plastic, it does have little tealight type candle in it that lights up however. I wish I could describe the type of plastic it is....you can bend it and move it like paper, so like sheet plastic, even the gold decorative parts are the same way, bendable and flimsy. Her chin is the same way, sort of like a mask, one of those kids mask from back in the day is the best way to describe it. and her hands aren't exactly solid, the bottoms are sort of hollow?? I'm not sure how to describe it. i went with the intention of buying her ,was surprised when I found her in my store but I left without her but for 30 bucks shes ok

edited to say you can see in GoS's pictures what I mean about her hands better than I described, they aren't hollow they are just really thin and flat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

At first I thought her hands were weird but I'm assuming both are poseable hands and so are the fingers. They are so long and extruded they reminded me of vines sort of. Which I then thought was kind of creepy. I didn't think they were bad and if I didn't already have two witch masks to work with probably would have considered picking them up. From the few activations I didn't find the voice track annoying which sometimes is a deal killer. I like the red robed witch didn't have red eyes. Forgot to grab a photo of the green witch's eye color.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Our store didn't have the green witch. Hmmm..... I really like the red robed one but the hands and lantern are very very thin.

Are the spell books blank?


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the Venetian Victoria-like figure! (And love the Lucy idea!) Gotta find that now too. (Ghost of Spookie--I'll let you know if I see any locally/South Bay region...)

Been circling the local shops like a hungry shark. Unfortunately not a whole lot out now. I did come across the skelly bulldog, and have to say it is very different from the Grandin Road version that I got a couple years ago. Not nearly as large and not nearly as sturdy, though a great price point at 9.99. Here's a shot of it with a teacup for perspective: 








Saw a small ghoul-child that I noticed since she is seated on a swing. Not very good pix unfortunately--the second one is from the side. I think 14.99: 















I know there are many witch enthusiasts, and these table runners caught my eye. Apologies if already posted, I'm getting mixed up with so many great threads/posts with so many great pix. 11.99 iirc:








And this next item made me laugh. I've seen pix of this cat before, but never saw it in person. I like this one from the front--the teeth are quite impressive. Its eyes light up and it yowls.








The try-it-now tag didn't say if it was sound or motion triggered, so I turned the cat about to find where the sensor might be--it's definitely not on the face or neck. And this is what I saw: 








Ummmm...yeah.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been in Ross late at night when the shipments come in and talked to employees. They get deliveries every day and never know what is coming. They may get Halloween stuff every day, or they might not. You have to check every time you're in the area.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

-V-;1775483
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 249559[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> The try-it-now tag didn't say if it was sound or motion triggered, so I turned the cat about to find where the sensor might be--it's definitely not on the face or neck. And this is what I saw:
> ...


LOL, thats hilarious! 

I saw 2 versions of the bulldog at mine, the one you posted and the other had a more yellow bone color and led eyes, for only a few dollars more. The plastic was still pretty flimsy, I didnt turn it on and am now wondering if it also made a sound or just leds. Im assuming only leds for the price.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG, mom--printersdevil will be buying those two witches for sure. lol


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to Ross today looking for that Venetian Victoria look-alike, but didn't see her. They didn't have too much, but they did have some of the bulldogs and some cat skellys (that were black). They also had some potion bottles and table runners, plus a couple of signs. The thing they had the most of was actually the battery operated lanterns. I got two last year or the year before & have really liked them, so I picked up a new one today with a different design. Mine has owls but they had DotD, skull & crossbones & a graveyard looking one. They were $7.99. 

As we were leaving, I saw a cart of things to be put out. They had the larger skulls for 12.99 - a white one & black one, and they had some Halloween pumpkin scented candles. They also had two pump soaps - one a black skull and one candy corn. I was only going to get the skull one but my DD (almost 4) begged & pleaded for the candy corn one and at $2.99 I couldn't say no. 

I also bought this garden frog, which I will put in my garden, but it would be a fun accessory for a witch & could be painted too. It was $4.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> GoS, how tall would you estimate that phrenology head is ? and I want that brown fuzzy rat. I'm wanting a bunch of furry rats and he's only 2.99 I think...I will have to check my stores maybe I will find a few.


OK hit the stores this morning. No brides to be seen but a few new things I'll post. Also did some measuring. Found a store with at least half dozen of the phrenology heads. The head is 12 inches high x about 7 inches wide. The base is 5-1/2 inches in front and back and 4 inches wide at the side.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Found a box containing two zombie flamingos for $14.99 (don't have a good pic, but here's a link to them on Party City's site). 

Also picked up some taffy candy in a decent sized bag near the front (labeled "State Fair" or similar) - 4 flavors: buttered popcorn, cotton candy, red licorice and bubble gum... they are AWESOME and I'll have to go get more for our carnival themed buffet table (because we're going to eat this whole darned bag by ourselves).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK hit the stores this morning. No brides to be seen but a few new things I'll post. Also did some measuring. Found a store with at least half dozen of the phrenology heads. The head is 12 inches high x about 7 inches wide. The base is 5-1/2 inches in front and back and 4 inches wide at the side.


Thanks for doing that GoS, you didn't have to go to that much trouble but I do appreciate it. Now if my store will just get a head.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's some photos from another 3 Ross Stores. I did see the black skeleton cats as well in one. 7.99 in mine. 

A few new props:
This guys eyes (one LED missing on him) light, he talks and his lower jaw moves when he talks.









The Doctor with his syringe. His eyes are nice. They move left to right and back. He talks and not sure if anything else as his batteries were really low already and so not sure what couldn't be powered. He kind of reminds me of the doctor prop that CostPlus World Market had a year or so ago. He has a long jacket and black pants so has some hanging height to him.
















Oh and that little zombie like guy with the giggle buddy like feet, saw another one. His eyes light and talks and his upper body moves back and forth.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a close up of the lantern Tea light. 
















This is a burlap print glued on a black wooden box frame. Dimension and price in album descrip. I saw this print in two of the stores, only one in one of them but multiples in another. Hard to say if I got there late on the first store.









This was a cool skull in the vase/statute area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW if I'm not mistaken wasn't ROSS the store that had that iron gate or was it a head board last year everyone was looking for and a few found? Some found that in the garden section and like I mentioned a few things I found in the vase/statute section. Actually I'm starting to see halloween kind of spread around the store. Some end caps are hidden against the wall aisles so be stealthy in your pursuit!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, that was Ross, it was a metal Cemetery gate. I remember well because I was one of the ones scouring the universe in search of one, finally found two in one store and then didn't even use them....
and yes, some people found them in the garden section, the one I found them in had them at the front of the store on a few shelves they set up at the front.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> found batteries for the camera! yay!
> Its hard to see in the pics but you can see the top of her ribcage through the dress in person. Sorry for the crappy camera video.
> 
> 
> ...


I picked her up today! I couldn't believe she was only 23.99!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's my loot although I really want those skulls in cages but alas my stores didn't have them


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

She looks pretty good in the thrift store wedding dress I have been saving. I love that her head moves, eyes light up, and she moans.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> She looks pretty good in the thrift store wedding dress I have been saving. I love that her head moves, eyes light up, and she moans.


I completely forgot that I have an old thrift store wedding dress in the closet. Perhaps I will see how it fits.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh you guys are killing me with your brides! Still nothing in my area for hanging props other than what I've already posted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Did my check of two ROSS stores this afternoon. Good thing I saw Gasoline was just under $3 a gallon now if you know what I mean. Found these great items there this trip. Ended up buying the Ace of Spades playing card wooden poster and the Fortune Teller wooden board poster. Thought both would be great for my Mystic Booth. Maybe one on each side of the fortune telling tent with signage saying something like Do You Know Your Fate? or since the "ouiji"-like board is so large might be nice to use on a table thinking it will be very visible as you pass by. The wooden board (label on back says it's manufactured by a Chinese Wood company and it feels like wood, painted black on back and 4 edges) is a pretty decent size, 24 x 16-1/2 inches. All of these sized wooden posters are 14.99. Saw 2 of each on the shelf and the clerk was just finishing putting them out.

Got so excited when I saw these playing cards and fortune board I forgot to check the prices on the zombie flamingos or burlap print box frames. Sorry. Sure someone on here has them in their store too and can help out. 

All of my Ross Stores are rearranging aisles and merchandise. Halloween has been moved around quite a bit. The second store didn't have anything new but there were 2 wheeled, double-sided shelf racks that they had out near the front of the store, so that was good.









































I swear Ross is fast wiping out my Halloween budget! That Spirit charred man and the CVS pirate will soon be in jeopardy 

As I've been uploading photos and typing this I've seen two Ross commercials on TV. They really are getting their name out there.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I really like that Ouija board thingy. I haven't seen that yet but my Ross didn't have much at all


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

If anybody finds an extra ghost bride like the one above, I would be thrilled to paypal you (plus extra for your trouble) to have one sent to me! She's amazing. I've been haunting my local Rosses in search but no luck yet.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Ouija Board sign.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still looking for you GOS. WIll check again tomorrow because I have to run to Sherman again.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Did my check of two ROSS stores this afternoon. Good thing I saw Gasoline was just under $3 a gallon now if you know what I mean. Found these great items there this trip. Ended up buying the Ace of Spades playing card wooden poster and the Fortune Teller wooden board poster. Thought both would be great for my Mystic Booth. Maybe one on each side of the fortune telling tent with signage saying something like Do You Know Your Fate? or since the "ouiji"-like board is so large might be nice to use on a table thinking it will be very visible as you pass by. The wooden board (label on back says it's manufactured by a Chinese Wood company and it feels like wood, painted black on back and 4 edges) is a pretty decent size, 24 x 16-1/2 inches. All of these sized wooden posters are 14.99. Saw 2 of each on the shelf and the clerk was just finishing putting them out.
> 
> Got so excited when I saw these playing cards and fortune board I forgot to check the prices on the zombie flamingos or burlap print box frames. Sorry. Sure someone on here has them in their store too and can help out.
> 
> ...


I have the Zombie Flamingos - they were $14.99.

And now I have to go see if the ones in my area have the ouija board and playing cards. But they probably won't and I'll be all sad again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No Way! That's Larry for sure, kind of looks like a Scully!! Wow reminds me of the year ROSS had picked up a ton of Gemmy items including the Talking microphoned large Spirit Balls and big resin tombstones.

oh, almost forgot about this. I didn't get a photo of it but they also have an orange colored Ouija-type coir doormat. Looked to be a decent size.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

SepiaKeys said:


> If anybody finds an extra ghost bride like the one above, I would be thrilled to paypal you (plus extra for your trouble) to have one sent to me! She's amazing. I've been haunting my local Rosses in search but no luck yet.


 I'm going into town today if my baby falls asleep during the trip to the post office I'll stop by the Ross


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going to try to hit three Ross stores tomorrow - will buy the ghost bride if I see her and post here.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OUr Ross is usually hit and miss. I stopped in today and they only had the grave buster things and lots of fall stuff.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

got this lil zombie guy a few mins ago @ Ross


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Yup, me and my Hubby found FOUR! And they were never with the Halloween stuff.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

My Ross had so much new stuff like 4 (!!) crow statues very similar to the vulture statue from last year. I grabbed two of them. 
And then there were a bunch of blankets I fell in love with this one and bought it. BUT....when I brought it home and looked at it closely...







Notice anything? STA AWA?? It's not even just that section it's every time that shows on the blanket. The overall design is so cute with a lot of different images but I think it bothers me too much so I might be returning it next week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha! I do like the throw though.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie it was the only one but I'm going back to return it and one of the crows to get both of the purple blankets with ghosts and pumpkins I saw there


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

KissingCoffins said:


> Ghost of Spookie it was the only one but I'm going back to return it and one of the crows to get both of the purple blankets with ghosts and pumpkins I saw there


Break out the Sharpie marker, haha!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great finds, everyone! Our Ross had pathetic offerings this year~and that's being generous
with the pathetic part....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've visited 6 Ross stores in my area and they are all pitiful except one and it seemed to have everything the other didn't and all of their items actually worked. I got the white witch and the bride chick and both were still wrapped in plastic and had the pull tabs still in place so hadn't even been played with. I didn't even want the bride until I saw her in such good condition. But all of the other stores ( and I mean all) their larger props are falling apart, or the faces are melted. Those cats that a lot of people like, only one eye lights up, I've seen 5 of the cats and each one only had one eye lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, plastic on them! Never seen that in any of the 5 or 6 stores I've been to at Halloween. You really lucked out there. It was interesting to see someone's photo that showed the green witch with the book attached. Did your store have the books with them too? I never found one with an attached book, and the red robed witch did seem to have her lantern, but like you found in your stores, in various states of completion. I realized later in my photo of the furry rat that behind him was most likely the bottom of the red witch's lantern! 

I do have to say so far I am not seeing the level of halloween merchandise in Ross stores as in past years. Usually there's baking stuff like cookie cutters and pans and such. Really haven't seen any of that. Also think the aisles have gotten wider so maybe they have bought less inventory in general than in the past. It will be interesting to see if September plays out with more Halloween. Sure come October they will be on to Xmas in full force.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The green witch does have a book in her hands but I'm tellin' ya. The books are always just about distroyed or it's barely hanging on, same with the burgandy witch and her lantern , its always in bad shape. That is why I bought the two gals I did , I wasn't even going to this year but when they were still in a bag and had yellow pull tabs still intact, I just couldn't walk away. 
I agree 100% about the merchandise this year, it isn't on the same level at all, the shelves are half empty. I've bought some really cute pillows in the past to and this year the selection just isn't the same.
With that being said about the pillows.... I did find one in a beige material and it has a black skull and roses in the corners ( I will have to post a pic) I would love a second one of these or a mate that matches it in some way if anyone sees one.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Disembodiedvoice I love that pillow! There was a skeleton one similar but not with roses it was just a
with that old script background


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I've got 2 of the owl on the pedestal as pictured in post #33, second picture, that I am planning to return. Changing-color LED eyes. If anyone wants one or both for cost + shipping, pm me.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

KissingCoffins said:


> My Ross had so much new stuff like 4 (!!) crow statues very similar to the vulture statue from last year. I grabbed two of them.
> And then there were a bunch of blankets I fell in love with this one and bought it. BUT....when I brought it home and looked at it closely...
> View attachment 251768
> 
> Notice anything? STA AWA?? It's not even just that section it's every time that shows on the blanket. The overall design is so cute with a lot of different images but I think it bothers me too much so I might be returning it next week.


Maybe they were trying to be cute with it by speaking phonetically. It seems like such an obvious "error" that maybe it was really done on purpose.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

themyst said:


> Maybe they were trying to be cute with it by speaking phonetically. It seems like such an obvious "error" that maybe it was really done on purpose.


I am not sure really haha! It really is a big and lovely blanket. The other two blankets I have in my room are the spiderweb one from Target and a knitted striped one from Ikea so I thought it would go great with the color scheme.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Two of my favourite finds so far from Ross.. Witches Coffee House sign and the "Creep it Real" pillow.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Teresa.Macabre said:


> Two of my favourite finds so far from Ross.. Witches Coffee House sign and the "Creep it Real" pillow.
> View attachment 253528
> 
> View attachment 253529


Love your finds! I still want the spiderweb pillow I saw at Ross but I already bought a bat cushion when things first started showing up. I've seen that there is a bat candle holder I really want but haven't been able to find in my store


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

KissingCoffins said:


> Love your finds! I still want the spiderweb pillow I saw at Ross but I already bought a bat cushion when things first started showing up. I've seen that there is a bat candle holder I really want but haven't been able to find in my store


I am on the hunt for the spiderweb pillows as well! Sadly the Ross closest to my home didn't have that great of a selection so the hunt continues in different towns. I haven't seen any bat cushions either.. what do they look like?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

It was 6.56 I believe and measures 12x17
It wasn't till I brought it home that I noticed the little tombstones naturally I fell in love with it even more











Teresa.Macabre said:


> I am on the hunt for the spiderweb pillows as well! Sadly the Ross closest to my home didn't have that great of a selection so the hunt continues in different towns. I haven't seen any bat cushions either.. what do they look like?


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

KissingCoffins said:


> It was 6.56 I believe and measures 12x17
> It wasn't till I brought it home that I noticed the little tombstones naturally I fell in love with it even more
> 
> View attachment 253845


Oooo that is awesome! I keep adding things to my Ross list to search for now


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh man...I NEED that "creep it real" pillow. Pity we don't have Ross here.


----------



## Ashley Barnes (Aug 6, 2015)

Found this at my local ROSS, along with a potions bottle I bought.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with their bride prop? It seems like the sensor isn't sensitive enough or something and it doesn't go off unless I walk up and clap.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just picked up this guy for $14.99 at a Ross... perfect for our creepy carnival theme:






Found it listed on various sites for $28-$40 so that's awesome anyway.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> found batteries for the camera! yay!
> Its hard to see in the pics but you can see the top of her ribcage through the dress in person. Sorry for the crappy camera video.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having trouble with my bride. I can't figure out what kind of sensor she has. Has anyone hung her up to see if she is motion, or sound activated? Thanks


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

mine was definitely sound, will have to check if also motion somewhere, I dont recall seeing motion though.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

AHHHHHH!!!! If only I hadn't walked to Ross I would have taken it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

KissingCoffins said:


> AHHHHHH!!!! If only I hadn't walked to Ross I would have taken it.



Is that the same one as last year? 

I'd love to see photos of how people used the one from last year if you have one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry duplicate.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

GoS I never got one from last year or seen one but my Ross had two of these! I love that it has a cross at the top I'm trying to make some sales to get it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS, that isn't the same gate as last year. I searched everywhere, Ross's around the world for the gate last year, finally found two in one store, bought both and then didn't even use them....crazy? yes , yes I am. I would love to see pics of them in use too. I would also like a pic to remind me of what last years looked like, mine is in storage , I haven't brought my halloween stash out yet.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the one from last year
Sorry His Ruin I borrowed this!

I like the font on the new one and that the cross is more detailed


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is how we used the Ross gate last year


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks KC, I like the font on the new one better too but I think I like the overall design of last years ( the way the curly things are) I wish it didn't have a cross at all so either one is ok with me. I guess I would like last years with this years font.

How much is it this year? I can't even remember how much I paid last year..24.99 maybe?? or 19.99


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Windborn said:


> View attachment 259554
> 
> 
> Here is how we used the Ross gate last year


Oh ! love it. what did you use as the fencing beside it? I think that is why I ended up not using it last year because I never could find "fencing" yours looks great.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

It's two panels of a spiderweb plastic fencing I got from a yard sale. The three pieces are on the front part of the small yard area beside the driveway so they fit well there.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

It's $24 I may or may not go early tomorrow to get it


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is that the same one as last year?
> 
> I'd love to see photos of how people used the one from last year if you have one.


Here's mine! I had it a the back of the graveyard. It was so windy last year that I had to wire my skeleton and ghost to the sign. It was nice and sturdy (and deep in the ground) so it held everything up nicely.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Here it is on my full bed. It would be the perfect size for a twin. 
I somewhat tied it onto the back of the stroller with my key lanyard and the elastic that hangs off the stroller. 
Walked it five blocks to my house


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I am sooo jealous! Closest Ross is a state away either direction for me  awesome deals!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

KissingCoffins said:


> View attachment 259771
> 
> Here it is on my full bed. It would be the perfect size for a twin.
> I somewhat tied it onto the back of the stroller with my key lanyard and the elastic that hangs off the stroller.
> Walked it five blocks to my house


Fantastic idea, KC!!! Bought one of these last year, never thought to use it this way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee and I had thought ROSS was done stocking Halloween. Decided to look for the Cemetery piece. My local store said they got 2 in a few weeks ago, one went immediately and the second one wasn't in the store so missed out with bad timing. I did check a couple of other stores with no luck. 

Here's some photos from the 3 stores I stopped in today. Saw a number of things that sold out in these stores and now restocked. Each store had some different things the others didn't. Every store had some assortment of kids costumes and accessories.

























Restocked hanging props seen in each store. No brides. I did see the witch with the book in her hands finally in one of the locations. First time seeing one attached.


























Lots of kaftans on the rack, 9.99. Bought this one for a jungle theme prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Skulls and winged things:
























































I'm thinking this was a server of some kind or maybe just an art object. Metal and kind of heavy. Maybe a cast aluminum.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS , I think that dragon is just a thing to set around. I've seen 3 of them in 3 different stores and none have anything for serving. I thought that too at first because I find his position awkward. I'm a huge dragon fan and a Game of Thrones fan so at first I wanted him but I couldn't get past his awkwardness. Mine also had a T Rex skeleton on a stand, I really liked it too but it was sort of long from head to tip of tail and I couldn't figure out where he could sit, much like the dragon. I need a bigger house!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have yet to see a dinosaur. I wonder if these items were suppose to go to the vase/statutes area instead of halloween. I kept looking at the dragon and wondering if you could lay a dessert plate on top of his wings (think the back ridges are below the wings) and add things to the bottom stand. It's a cool piece but not really into dragons so much and definitely no serving ware storage anymore. It would be cool to use that for a party though (food set on something else that's food safe).

That's interesting there's a T Rex skeleton. 

I did pick up the Nevermore statute to go along with my Deadgar bust from HomeGoods/TJMaxx.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooo. I really like that 3-paned picture of the bat, skull and crow.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I kept looking at the dragon and wondering if you could lay a dessert plate on top of his wings (think the back ridges are below the wings) and add things to the bottom stand.


I'm sure that was the intent. It's a pretty direct copy of Pottery Barn's Flying Dragon Plate Stand.








I wish they'd have curled his tail down for the stand rather than running a beam up his butt, but I like him overall (Dragon fan here!)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I'm sure that was the intent. It's a pretty direct copy of Pottery Barn's Flying Dragon Plate Stand.
> View attachment 260156
> 
> 
> I wish they'd have curled his tail down for the stand rather than running a beam up his butt, but I like him overall (Dragon fan here!)


yeah , thats what I'm talking about. I looked for that guy on ebay for awhile until I gave up. I don't like the pole up their butts either. The difference with this one is it looks like it has a round ring for the platter so sit on. On the Ross one it would just have to sit on the wings and hope it didn't slide all over the place. I also really like it in the brown/iron color better, plus the PB has so much detail. Now I'm back to really wanting that crazy thing....where would someone store such a thing.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's not actually as bad to store as you might think. I've got mine on a shelf in the basement. The dragon's body is pretty slim side-to-side, so you can store other things next to him, under the wings and over the stand. I think a person could do the same with the Ross dragon. Not that I'm trying to enable or anything...

I see what you mean about having to balance the plate on the Ross version, though. It seems like they ought to have something that fits between the notches on the back/spine.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

GoS!! The vulture!! I need to find it for my friend that I bought the other vulture from last year! The one from last year has his head hunched down eyeing his meal, this one his head is above his body. The Ross that's walking distance from me where I bought the cemetery sign everything was in the front and there was nothing in the back. Just the skull on the stand with the statues. I am going back to the same Ross to grab the other sign for my friend if they have it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As for the ROSS dragon if anyone is interested in buying it, I would just add small sections of that non-skid shelf lining material on the parts of the wing that something would sit on. Any solid color plate or tray for example would cover it and you wouldn't see it. After serving use, just lift off the non-skid stuff and you are back to a detailed wing top that doesn't have a metal ring attached to it. I kind of like it better for that reason. 

No doubt the PB one is way more gorgeous in color and quality but I suppose you could even use a metal spray paint to give the ROSS guy a deeper bronzy color like the PB one (PB always has items with excellent quality that are discernible from just looking at them and the price reflects it). Can't do much about the detailing on the ROSS guy but the top of the wings and spine are actually pretty nice I thought. The tail was protected in wrap so I have no idea what that looks like. 

If I were into dragons or having a sorcerer party I would have taken it home with me because it was a unique piece and I didn't think the price was all that bad. Especially for something you might use once a year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

KissingCoffins said:


> GoS!! The vulture!! I need to find it for my friend that I bought the other vulture from last year! The one from last year has his head hunched down eyeing his meal, this one his head is above his body. The Ross that's walking distance from me where I bought the cemetery sign everything was in the front and there was nothing in the back. Just the skull on the stand with the statues. I am going back to the same Ross to grab the other sign for my friend if they have it.



The vulture was 23.99. I too bought the one they had from last year and couldn't remember if it was the same or not. 

In the 3 stores I went to yesterday all the halloween was in the front. But honestly, people pick up things put them in their cart and then change their mind and just stick stuff on the shelf anywhere so it always pays to walk the whole store if you can find the time. I have found halloween items in various places. I'll probably go Monday or Tuesday looking for the Cemetery sign. We have plans for this weekend and the stores I'd check are further away but if my local store got 2 in a few weeks ago, they all probably did so too much time has gone by. I'd be curious to hear if your Ross still has the cemetery sign when you go back.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I went today to the same Ross but the other sign was gone. 
There is another larger Ross near me, might try there if I have a chance.
Saw my friend today and if she can't find the vulture locally she'll try to find someone to ship her one


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought I would post a photo of one the larger furry rat ROSS was selling and which was already pictured earlier in this thread. Wanted to show it with two of the Realistic Rats I had bought on clearance from BIG LOTS a few years back. I think they make a great looking family. The Realistic Rats are still out there being sold I believe. I think SH had them last year, not sure about this year.

















Just checked and Spirit Halloween is carrying them but only on their website apparently. http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...yword=rat&thumbnailIndex=4#productDetailTabs2 Big Lots a few years back had them for less than this as I recall, but certainly not an option any more. I believe this place has the same rats at a few dollars less, probably closer to what Big Lots sold them for: http://www.thecostumer.com/p-24698-furry-rat.aspx?gclid=CJHf0Pv_sMgCFZE7gQod4h4Klg. They are distributed through Forum Novelties BTW.

Here's a few more listings (never purchased from any of them). If you are looking for multiples of the rats and they will combine for one shipping charge might be an attractive possibility.

http://www.galaxorstore.com/index.p...cts_id=47649&gclid=CN7Z79WAscgCFUM9gQodu-IGZg
http://www.halloweencostumes.com/fu...aign=PLA-All&gclid=CNK4tPOAscgCFRc9gQodoJoJiA
http://www.partybell.com/p-14421-6-...iantid=21564&gclid=CMuugoSBscgCFUM9gQodu-IGZg
https://jet.com/product/detail/e46d...250691a61427&gclid=CL_dk5CBscgCFdQ6gQodcKALjA
http://www.halloween24.com/party-supplies/196348.html?gclid=CMaRy7KCscgCFU8dgQodBLIKig

Also just found that Walmart has them with free shipping to store: http://www.walmart.com/ip/26980536?...9410712&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=122980356032&veh=sem


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You guys know I always find items at ROSS that I work into my haunt that aren't halloween specific. Here's a few more items and how I plan to use them.

Last week found these garden wood and wire chests that I'll turn into cages for critters in my mad lab. They were on clearance and too good to pass up. It would be nice if I can add a small string of battery operated rice LEDS to the underside of the top bar of the caged area so it will illuminate the critter/s below. Think it will be do-able. Plan to sand off the Garden lettering and re-stencil with something more appropriate. Any ideas??










Every so often ROSS will stock these little table fountains which I have picked up a few over the years. Liked this model in particular as it had LED lights to illuminate the water falling at night, was wall mountable, recycled the water and could run off of batteries or AC adapter. The plan has been to create a jungle rock wall with flowing real water and covered in vines and tropical foliage as part of the jungle experience (been slowing buying this stuff too as I find it). This will be for when I do my whole yard walk thru in a few years. The "rock wall" btw just arrived from Oriental Trading and I think the fountains will look good on the wall.










I'm tempted to see if I can get the water to be red without ruining or staining something in the process. Been reading up on tips for people who want to dye their pool red in the meantime. Worst case I can add a red lens cover to the LEDs although the whole area will be cast in red light which isn't exactly the same thing. Still a ways off in the planning stage.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You guys know I always find items at ROSS that I work into my haunt that aren't halloween specific. Here's a few more items and how I plan to use them.
> 
> Last week found these garden wood and wire chests that I'll turn into cages for critters in my mad lab. They were on clearance and too good to pass up. It would be nice if I can add a small string of battery operated rice LEDS to the underside of the top bar of the caged area so it will illuminate the critter/s below. Think it will be do-able. Plan to sand off the Garden lettering and re-stencil with something more appropriate. Any ideas??
> 
> ...


I love love love those cages ! So many possibilities with those, they look just like critter cages. really good find, please post pics when you have them set up and ready to go. That wall from OT...is it a room setter, plastic sheeting? I like that stone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love love love those cages ! So many possibilities with those, they look just like critter cages. really good find, please post pics when you have them set up and ready to go. That wall from OT...is it a room setter, plastic sheeting? I like that stone.



Thanks! The cages were on clearance for $8.99 for the large (14" length) and $6.49 for the small one (12" length). Found in their "garden" section and I suppose it's possible other stores if they have stock have also marked it down there.

Regarding the stone wall background, considering I'm trying to use a fountain with a brown tone to it with the stone wall, I'm actually very pleased with the look of the stone. Had no idea when I ordered it that it would have the coloring it did. I think all the other stone backgrounds I have from other companies are all gray and work well for a castle or dungeon setting. This backdrop is from Forum Novelties so probably available from lots of places, 20 ft long x 47 inches high. And yes, it's a plastic sheeting although not an official "Scene Setter™" product.

Here's a photo of the front of the package if you are looking for it in a store and a photo from the backside of the packaging where you can see the actual color of the material inside. Definite brown undertones with the grays. For my "natural" jungle stone wall I think it's a great look.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

GoS I think you should stencil things like "rabid" and "vermin" would be pretty creepy for your caged critters


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

KissingCoffins said:


> GoS I think you should stencil things like "rabid" and "vermin" would be pretty creepy for your caged critters


Ooooo I like! Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had a return to do at ROSS yesterday and saw this glass skull head in the figurine/vase area. Two in this store and saw 4 at another location. 9.99. The xmas is out and the halloween was reduced down to one double sided shelving rack, plus some costumes. 










I found a surprising clearance item that will get used for my Halloween projects -- a Mastercraft solid metal, collapsable sawhorse, really compact when folded, for a clearance price of $11 something. I saw these have been sold through Canadian Tire BTW (for a super price) but of course we don't have those in the States. Love to find another one but since this was a clearance item I doubt many of these will still be found at ROSS. The store manager, a guy, noticed me buying it and said "Glad to see somebody finally buying that sawhorse!" It had been on display in the "furniture" area set up and I decided if I could figure out how to collapse it I'd buy it. The women sales clerks had no idea what it was when I brought it to the register and asked me what I was going to do with it. Got strange looks! Plan to use it this year for the back legs of my John Doe lab table and later for laying facade foam board flat while painting.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Stopped in the larger Ross looking for the taller vulture and nothing  but there was a lovely rectangular frame with three images: a bat, a skull and a crow. They were slightly shimmery with a layer of mesh over them which I really liked. Sadly didn't get it since I just paid for my bridesmaid dress yesterday and I still need to save up for things


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I went to my ROSS and didn't find anything I couldn't live without. I'm trying to tone it down though since I only have apartment space and not much storage.


----------

